# Exhaust question



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Which muffler would be best; APEXI N-1 or GREDDY SP? Would 2 inch be good from cat to muffler? I know some of you are gonna say i should get a stromung, but for the price, I dont like the way they sound, I heard a sound clip on here one time and i didnt like it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

magnaflow all the way.. and for a cat back. greddy and apexi i believe only make them for the se-r and its gonna be 2.25" piping i believe..


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

yeah i know Apexi and Greddy only make cat-backs for the SE-R, unfortunately, i've got the good ole GA16de but i was looking around and found a Greddy SP universal muffler for around 200, so i was thinkin, maybe if i just upgraded my pipe from the "cat back" to 2 inch , and put the muffler on the end of it, that it would be the same as the cat back models only custom


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Damn it, there is no "The Best". You have to specifiy one more word, as in price, looks or power.

The best power WON'T be the best price and probably won't be the best looking. Tell people what you REALLY want, don't make them guess. Otherwise, you'll get 50 different opinions as to what's their "The Best" and you're back where you started.

The Best for power is the Courtesy SS cat-back, no ifs-ands-or-buts. I could care less how it looks (but that's just me) and price ($750) was no obstacle since that's the price of best power.

So, please rephrase your question.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey I appreciate the replys, but I was basically asking which was better out of the Apexi or Greddy SP... I know i dont wanna spend more than 400 on the muffler alone, and after finding the greddy for so cheap, and yes its a Greddy , not some rip-off, I started to lean more to it. With the GA and not intending on Turbo anytime soon, looks still matter to me, but sound at the same time. Want a substantial power gain, but doesnt really matter since i'm not throwing my whole bank account at this motor. Overall just want a good sounding /looking car that will give me a few extra horses (yeah i know, 1-5 at the most). So please dont jump on me for asking this.. i knwo theres so many options, im just asking which is better for the money since both universal mufflers are around the same price.


----------

